

What 3500 playthroughs of our game tells us about gamer morality - rocky1138
http://koobazaur.com/what-3500-playthroughs-tell-us-of-gamer-morality/

======
kbenson
While certainly useful for marketing, I think the other (and purported)
purpose of discovering insight into gamer morality is interesting. I wonder
how different the stats would be if this was given as a social experiment/test
to mainly non-gamers. How would providing incentive affect outcome (for
example, if the subject was under the impression it was a personality test for
employment).

I think a much more immersive solution like this with many monitoring inputs
might yield useful results.

------
michaelbuckbee
The Walking Dead game from Telltale had some similar morality features you
might find interesting. I highly recommend it.

